# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Give us a peek at your backside

## Ken Berner

I hope this hasn't been covered yet; I see lots of headstocks.

Here is the rear-end of my 1992 Flatiron F5 Artist.

----------


## cooper4205

Here's the sugar maple back on my Parsons' flat top

----------


## bradeinhorn

en route:

----------


## takwas

darn flash

----------


## Jonathan James

2002 Newson F5...

----------


## Jonathan James

2006 Newson F5 varnish (WISH I still had this one!)...

----------


## DryBones

Just my lovely sounding satin finish JBovier. Nothing fancy, just like me

----------


## Brad Weiss

Hmmm. I never posted this is in those 14 pages. BTW this mandolin is mentioned- and pictured- in the story on Andrew Mowry in the latest Mandolin Magazine

----------


## Ken Berner

Outstanding pictures of gorgeous mandolins. Here is one I previously owned and should have kept; a 1993 quilted maple Flatiron A5 Artist (Carlson).

----------


## Jerry Stapleton

macasser ebony

----------


## Walter Newton

Phoenix Standard

----------


## F5G WIZ

Yeah, it's been done before but I'll bite again. Here is Poe #5

----------


## piknleft

......happy to bare it

----------


## Ken Berner

F5G WIZ, That is absolutely outrageous! What kind of wood is that? Of course we all know that "only God can make a tree".

----------


## F5G WIZ

> F5G WIZ, That is absolutely outrageous! What kind of wood is that? Of course we all know that "only God can make a tree".


Thanks, that is a very good example, in my opinion, of quilted maple.

----------


## Brad Weiss

Almost forgot this one- Phoenix Europa.

----------


## LeonEvans

The Holst C-5

----------


## mandogrrl

The wood on that Poe mandolin is stunning!

----------


## MandoBen

BRW #69 - sugar maple

----------


## swinginmandolins

My Holst

----------


## AW Meyer

I've posted this before, but I'm very happy with the look of my Muth (pronounced Me-youth), off-quarter big leaf maple).

----------


## Steve Cantrell

Poe 14

----------


## stevem

Mowry

----------


## fwoompf

My arched top..

----------


## fwoompf

My new flat top!

----------


## dirty harry

Poe has it hands down!

----------


## Dave Gumbart

One-piece Bigleaf maple from Andrew Mowry. I haven't quite arrived at a point where I can name my mando - but, if I did? El Tigre.

----------


## ellisppi

Heres one I haven't posted

----------


## Philip Halcomb

Nice work Tom...

----------


## jessboo

the back of the next one

----------


## F5G WIZ

Beautiful Work Tom!!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

My Strad-O-Lin

----------


## james condino

Here is one from several years ago.
__

j.
www.condino.com

----------


## fatt-dad

Here's my '84 A5-1 Flatiron.

f-d

----------


## fatt-dad

. . . and one more - my Muth

f-d

----------


## tnpathfinder

Stunning Mr. Ellis! 
Here is my simple Morris A5.

----------


## bradeinhorn

simple and dense.

----------


## Eric F.

Yum, rosewood.

----------


## Eric F.

And koa.

----------


## Jonathan Peck

> simple and dense.


And shiny! Man you must have put some serious elbow grease into that back to rub out the sweat stains that me and Barry Waldrep put on it

----------


## gh_mando

May 2000 Gil. I know, I need to work on my photo skills.

----------


## Ken Berner

I really like fatt-dad's old '84 Flatiron; I keep calling it that "rustic look", but Mr. Carlson really turned me on with that staining. Koa is always beautiful to look at and that rosewood mandolin looks terrific, too!

----------


## bradeinhorn

> Originally Posted by  (bradeinhorn @ Sep. 10 2007, 12:03)
> 
> simple and dense.
> 
> 
> And shiny! Man you must have put some serious elbow grease into that back to rub out the sweat stains that me and Barry Waldrep put on it


must be the light- you know i've had the tg on since day one.

----------


## Mario Proulx

Tom, that is, well, words fail me...! Incredible comes to mind, but it's not enough....

Wow

----------


## Brad H

I've posted this one a couple of times before, but it's a nice shot.

----------


## danb



----------


## danb

An older wiens:

----------


## danb



----------


## danb



----------


## Soupy1957

Ok, here ya go...

-Soupy1957

----------


## JimRichter

Here's mine

----------


## Dean Henderson

<span style='font-family:comic sans ms'><span style='font-size:10pt;line-height:100%'><span style='color:navy'>Here's Poe #15</span></span></span>

----------


## Steve Cantrell

This one made it onto the other "backsides" thread, but not this one. I thought I'd put it up beside another looker from Andy Poe.

oops--this was a repost. Wrong backside thread.

----------


## Tom C

BRW 27

----------


## Steve Cantrell

That's a crazy piece of wood, Tom. Very nice indeed.

----------


## cmkaco

back of cocobolo Greek tzoura (3/4 sized Greek bouzouki). It is kind of like a long necked Neopolitan mandolin.

----------


## bradeinhorn

finish, prior to french polish. yum:

----------


## ElJefe

The wife is getting this Collings for Christmas. #You know
what that means. #Upgrade for me!

----------


## pjlama

my baby

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

Hogan #007 by Adrian Minarovic

----------


## Steve Hinde

Not a mando, but a very interesting backside. Thought I would share it.

Steve

----------


## Steve Hinde

A little more Rosewood.

Steve

----------


## Treblemaker

Lawrence Smart #124

Treblemaker
www.worldwideted.com

----------


## PaulO

Well I guess we all need to show our backsides so here's my Carver A-5 blacktop.

----------


## h2o-X

Plain Jane.

----------


## Acquavella

Nuova Liuteria Romana

----------


## sbarnes

mine

www.grits.addr.com/mando.jpg

----------


## Rocky Top

My 2003 Gibson F5G

----------


## btrott

Here is a 1907 F-2

----------


## btrott

and a 1916 H-1 mandola

----------


## btrott

and a 1921 A-3

----------


## btrott

and a 1923 F-4

----------


## btrott

and lastly, a copy of the Challon Stradavarius

----------


## Greenmando

Just a pic of my A9 but she has some flame.



My Eastman 804D

----------


## ash89

the newell #36

----------


## senior72

Eastman 805.

----------


## reb0964

heres the first mandolin i made,,,

----------


## Ken Berner

Some of these are simply outrageous; keep 'em coming, please. Love that eye-candy!

----------


## mandogerry

The back of my new Big Muddy M-4 in all its splendor. The pattern in the rosewood reminds me of Munch's "Scream" during my worst practice sessions....but is lovely nonetheless.

----------


## mandolooter

R.L. Givens A style, plain and simple.

----------


## squirrelabama

sorry for multi posting, this is for all who havent made it to the vintage threads in a while.....

----------


## Russ Partain

Stan Miller #31

----------


## dougjay

Andrew Manson (U.K.) octave mandolin, custom, 1995.

----------


## dougjay

The Barnes F-5, 1998 (by Ronnie Barnes, Yorktown, VA).

----------


## Meadowview

Flatiron F-2

----------


## Meadowview

KM-1500

----------


## Meadowview

Old KM-1000

----------


## Meadowview

KM-1000

----------


## woodwizard

Goldrush

----------


## mandolooter

that Flatiron back is way cool!

----------


## Ken Berner

It sure is! What is a Flatiron F-2? I don't recall that one, but it sure looks great.

----------


## pickinNgrinnin

[QUOTE]What is a Flatiron F-2? I don't recall that one, but it sure looks great. 

Ken, the F2 is the new Chinese made Flatiron.

----------


## Yonkle

backside

----------


## Bill Snyder

Just when you thought it was safe to let the kids onto the Mandolin Cafe!

----------


## Jonathan James

here is a '02 Paul Newson F5

----------


## Yonkle

Dickinson Octave #7 (first coat)

----------


## mandolooter

These pretty backsides are really nice but I probably see my mandolin's back once every few months. I pull it out the case, throw the strap over my shoulder and start picking, usually grinning from ear to ear! It is always nice to have a pretty backside rubbing up against ya tho!!

----------


## Andrew Faltesek

Weber STE Proto:

----------


## 4and4

Bean master model

----------


## Jim Roberts

Heiden A5...incredible mandolin.

----------


## majorbanjo

85' flatiron..

----------


## pjlama

ahhh, Duff

----------


## pjlama

ummm, BRW

----------


## Mike Black

Here's number 33.

----------


## Geoff B

These are all incredible! #Here is my humble, in-progress contribution...

----------


## Joel Spaulding

Geoff,

I think you may be too humble in labeling your contribution "humble" - then again, I may be somewhat biased  

Joel

----------


## trevor

Weber Bighorn

----------


## Volvoguy

Jim, what year and number is that Heiden A?
Here's the back of Heiden F-12

----------


## Ken Berner

Stunning backs, folks! I don't know how the "big" builders are going to stay in the game in a few years when less-known craftsmen get this kind of exposure.

----------


## sgarrity

Not sure if it's been posted in this thread yet, so here's the back of my new toy.

----------


## Mark Walker

I believe I've also posted this HERE.

But it IS the backside of my Angel. #(MY backside is not worth showing!) #

----------


## Don Grieser

Shaun, that Brentrup back looks like molten lava. Very nice.

----------


## arebin

Coombe 73

----------


## dstretch

Aniane #4. Last one with My in the name. Could be a collectors item.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Looks good Danny.

----------


## thefiddlemon

Heres a pix of a Michael Lewis mando I had for a while... scott gates has it now...

----------


## thefiddlemon

And one of the Lewis I have now... Brazilian Rosewood!

----------


## thefiddlemon

This might be better???

----------


## Mark Walker

> This might be better???


THAT is just stunningly _GORGEOUS!_

----------


## jimbob

Here's another look at Hilburn # 39

----------


## cooper4205

> Not sure if it's been posted in this thread yet, so here's the back of my new toy.


nice! when are we gonna get to see the rest of that beauty?

----------


## Mando Andy G

rose # 19 pics of when it was in progress... a couple of years older now

----------


## Mando Andy G

another

----------


## Mando Andy G

more of the scroll, but oh well

----------


## bradeinhorn

this one is great:

----------


## Steve-o

Try again. Here's a shot of Poe #16 that hasn't been posted before.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

Steve-o,

Seeing pics of Poe's work makes me jones for mine like you wouldn't believe. Only a few months I guess.

Here is the back of my recently acquired Ellis. I've posted pics of it before. The back is darker than it appears in the picture, but when I first saw it, my jaw nearly hit the floor.

----------


## Jim Hilburn

I was playing around with my bench light at night.

----------


## Steve-o

> Steve-o,
> 
> Seeing pics of Poe's work makes me jones for mine like you wouldn't believe. Only a few months I guess.
> 
> Here is the back of my recently acquired Ellis.


Biorkman,

I certainly understand your impatience, but an Ellis would certainly keep my MAS at bay for a while! That's a gorgeous back...

----------


## Kevin Briggs

Here's a video of mine, but it doesn't come through very well:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdVGKT5tT88

----------


## PCT57

Eastman 615

----------


## JVESEY

Here's my "backside".

----------


## JEStanek

Steve-o, I've been admiring that birdseye for a few days now. The figure and the color looks soooo good to me. That's a nice looking Poe, man!

Jamie

----------


## shadco

Blush

----------


## Hal Jeanes

Tucker #13

----------


## Trey Young

Elkhorn #3,not the best lighting, but you get the idea...

----------


## Don

Oldwave #369. Thought I had posted this before. Must have been another thread.
Don.

----------


## Steve-o

> Oldwave #369. Thought I had posted this before. Must have been another thread.
> Don.


Wow, Don. That's some amazing birds eye. Does your back change texture and hue when you rotate it in the light like mine does? I love Bill's work.

----------


## squirrelabama

Hester 'Ms. Griffith' Loar A5 Tribute......

----------


## rmayes3

34 Fern

----------


## buckhorn

how about this for a group of backsides....

----------


## Albert Whiting

The white one looks like a bed pan.

----------


## buckhorn

that's way way right....i call it a "pandolin"

----------


## tattiemando

Nice green shag pile carpet too!

----------


## Lane Pryce

My Mowry A5, bigleaf back. Lp

----------


## Ken Berner

That is outrageous, Lane! There have been so many stunning rears shown so far, that it would be impossible to choose a winner. I really enjoy looking, though.

----------


## Bradley

I dont think I posted this yet...If I did I apologize for double posting.Theres nothing like a good backside though

----------


## Ken Berner

Well, whatever it is, it isn't Asian, but it appears to have sufficient bottom-end.

----------


## Michael Wolf

My just acquired Lyon & Healy:

----------


## Sheryl McDonald

Here's the back of my Jason Chinchen -- (Oregon maker)

----------


## Frank Russell

Shad - None of my business really, but the collar on that dog appears to be way too heavy. Frank

----------


## TxRhino

*Gibson F-5L*

----------


## Michael Wolf

1916 A4:

----------


## swiba

2005 England #40

----------


## red7flag

Back of Collings MF5 and Stanley. Look like brothers, but sound oh so different.
Tony

----------


## Gutbucket

Phoenix Bluegrass model

----------


## Gutbucket

Bulldog F-4 hybryd.

----------


## Gutbucket

Gibson F5 Gold Rush

----------


## Joe F

Austin Clark #27

----------


## GRW3

Eastman 515 with Tone Gard

Don't leave home without it...

----------


## bropete

new backside, just born. White Dove F5.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's the rear of my Weber Fern,
                Saska

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Here's the back of my Weber Beartooth - not the best pic.i've ever taken but not bad,
                Saska

----------


## Mandomaiden

Mowry #36

----------


## Ken Berner

Once again, my 1992 Flatiron F5 Artist . . .

----------


## dj9124

Redwood Silver Angel

----------


## Mike Bromley

Geological map on the back of JTriggs Wideneck 07/03/2008...

----------


## cbogle

Worth another look....my '07 Brentrup M23V, aka "Der Bogle" in blackburst!

----------


## matt1898

Back of my Eastman 805

----------


## frankenstein

Blohm # 20 quilted maple..

----------


## konzan

Another look at my newby (just listed under "first Franzke"):

----------


## h2o-X

Newell #43 with a varnish finshed one piece Big Leaf maple back.

----------


## Susan H.

There are alot of beautiful backsides out there. #Think I'll add the one from my Weber SE to the list. If you move it just right it looks like a halogram.

----------

